# lettore memory card

## kingrebound

ciao a tutti.

voglio riuscire a fare andare il lettore di memory card del portatile,ho inserito la sezione apposita nel kernel,e ora in dmesg ottengo questo:

```

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.12

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:06:04.4 [104c:8034] (rev 0)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.4[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xc8209400 irq 19 DMA

mmc1: SDHCI at 0xc8209000 irq 19 DMA

mmc2: SDHCI at 0xc8206400 irq 19 DMA

```

mi sembra di capire che il lettore e' supportato...ma come si montano le schedine?

grazie

----------

## unz

se infili la schedina, che dicono i logs?

dovrebbe montartela in automatico, come se fosse una penna usb

----------

## kingrebound

se infilo la schedina non succede niente...

ho controllato log di dmesg,messages,ma il messaggio e' sempre lo stesso di prima

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> se infilo la schedina non succede niente...
> 
> ho controllato log di dmesg,messages,ma il messaggio e' sempre lo stesso di prima

 

hai il supporto per i dischi SCSI?

----------

## kingrebound

dovrei avere tutto...se ritrovo il link da cui avevo preso cosa inserire nel kernel lo posto

```

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

quella roba che hai postato non c'entra nulla

soprattutto SAS

SCSI disk è quello che ti serve, e tutto quello che gli va dietro

----------

## kingrebound

il  SCSI disk e' inserito nel kernel

```

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

```

hoseguito questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_SD_and_MMC_card_readers

----------

## kingrebound

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> il  SCSI disk e' inserito nel kernel
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y
> ...

 

manca ancora qualcosa?

aggiungo che voglio montare una schede sd e che il drive e' questo

```

06:04.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

06:04.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller

```

----------

## Spicci

Ciao

anche io sto cercando disperatamente di far vedere il drive, ma ho gli stessi tuoi problemi.. ovvero, ho raggiunto le tue stesse conclusioni, ma non riesco a vedere la schedina. Tu hai risolto?

QUALCUNO DI VOI HA RISOLTO?

SpicciLast edited by Spicci on Tue Jul 17, 2007 4:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

con il kernel 2.6.21-hardened ci riesco e non ho problemi builtin.

in device->misc devices devi abilitare sia TI flash media che TI flash media PCI...

Nota che nel caso abiliti builtin in MMC/SD card l'opzione per il TI Flash media viene incluso di default solo il primo driver e non il secondo e nel caso gestisci come modulo devi caricare (o configurare l'autolod) tifm_7xx1 e non tifm_core soltanto.

@kingrebound

come da log mount -t vattelappesca /dev/mmc1 o qualcosa del genere e non /mnt/sd1.

hai abilitato l'opzione mmc block devices e quindi usa dei suoi nomi di device non /dev/sd?? come ci si aspetterebbe.

----------

## Spicci

ho il kernel 2.6.20 e comunque ho abilitato quanto tu hai descritto. Non riesco a trovare TI flash media PCI... 

comunque.... di seguito ti posto il seguente dmesg:

Spicci_Dell ~ # dmesg|grep sdhc

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.12

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:03:01.1 [1180:0822] (rev 19)

Spicci_Dell ~ # 

trovo anche mmc0: SDHCI at 0xecbfd400 irq 23 DMA

secondo te, il fatto che non funzioni dipende dal Kernel? 

Spicci

----------

## djinnZ

per la precisione il device dovrebbe essere /dev/mmcblk[0-x] e /dev/mmbblk[0-x]p[1-x] secondo le partizioni che sono state definite ed i tipi di sd supportati.

Se non hai TIFM_7XX1 tra le opzioni del kernel può essere che la patch per gli sd texas non sia inclusa. Prova a vedere la ,21 direttamente se te lo rileva.

Un banale fdisk -l od un ls /dev/mmc* od un cat /proc/partitions cosa riporta?

----------

## Tigerwalk

Preso da un altro forum

```
CE L'HO FATTAAAAAAA!!!!!!! Very Happy

La soluzione e' stata:

installare tifm0.8d scaricato da qui: http://download.berlios.de/tifmxx/tifm-0.8d.tar.bz2

(decomprimere e dare make && make install)

I moduli da caricare erano:

----------

## djinnZ

Meglio usare la patch per i nuovi kernel quanto ad udev sed usi i moduli builtin non ti serve aggiornare (se vuoi la soluzione modulare invece si).

----------

## Spicci

Ho provato ad installare quanto avete suggerito, ma la situazione rimane invariata.

devo per caso modificare qualcosa a livello kernel?

Spicci

----------

## Spicci

OK.. funziona tutto....

In pratica ( questo spero servi anche a voi ) almeno per i Dell bisogna installare una patch che è ralita al chipset RICOH  R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19). La patch la potete scaricare dal sito www.sourceforge.net/ e la patch è denominata sdricoh_cs-0.1.1.

Seguite le istruzione contenute nel README e alla fine funziona.

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto e le info precedentemente avute alla prossima

Spicci

----------

## crisandbea

 *Spicci wrote:*   

> OK.. funziona tutto....
> 
> In pratica ( questo spero servi anche a voi ) almeno per i Dell bisogna installare una patch che è ralita al chipset RICOH  R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19). La patch la potete scaricare dal sito www.sourceforge.net/ e la patch è denominata sdricoh_cs-0.1.1.
> 
> Seguite le istruzione contenute nel README e alla fine funziona.
> ...

 

ricordati di editare il tuo primo post ed inserire  [Risolto]  .

ciauz

----------

